
To Hell with Setters and Getters - ingve
https://medium.com/@Jernfrost/to-hell-with-setters-and-getters-7814e7b2f949
======
verdverm
To hell with structs! I'm using Cuelang now

[https://github.com/cuelang/cue](https://github.com/cuelang/cue)

[https://github.com/hofstadter-io/hof](https://github.com/hofstadter-io/hof)

